# ésta no es una opinión que yo comparta



## Philippa

Hola foreros del Gramática
¿Por qué es el verbo en subjuntivo aquí? ésta no es una opinión que yo *comparta*. Viene de una lista de frases para expresar puntos de vista en un debate.
Gracias de antemano por vuestras explicaciones
Philippa


----------



## eric crowder

Phillipa
Do you have 501 spanish verbs?
I (as a 2nd year er ) looked it up and it seemed to suggest that you would use the subjunctive after some kind of wish ,insistence, preference suggestion, or request.  I will be keeping close looka t answers that come in as the subjunctive is sonething I am now starting to look at more.

Saludos

Eric


----------



## Philippa

Hello Eric
It doesn't seem like a wish to me. I'm well into my second year with the subjunctive  and I don't think this is an example with a very straightforward reason.
Saludos desde Reading
Philippa (hoping not to eat her words)


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola foreros del Gramática
> ¿Por qué es el verbo en subjuntivo aquí? ésta no es una opinión que yo *comparta*. Viene de una lista de frases para expresar puntos de vista en un debate.
> Gracias de antemano por vuestras explicaciones
> Philippa


I say it can go either way. With the subjuntive, it sounds less direct, less certain, and thus more polite.

*No es una opinión que yo comparto.*

I don't share this opinion.

*No es una opinión que yo comparta.*

I might not share this opinion. 

(I really don't but don't want to flat-out say it because it might seem too harsh and especially if you feel stronlgy about it)


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> ésta no es una opinión *que yo comparta*.


Subjuntivo en una oración relativa adjetival. La idea es "Entre todas las opiniones que comparto [no importa cuales] no está ésta."

"Ésta no es una opinión que yo *comparto*" no me suena. Pero claro que no soy un hablante nativo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Outsider said:
			
		

> Subjuntivo en una oración relativa adjetival. La idea es "Entre todas las opiniones que comparto [no importa cuales] no está ésta."
> 
> "Ésta no es una opinión que yo *comparto*" no me suena. Pero claro que no soy un hablante nativo.



A lo mejor este ejemplo es mejor:

*Él no duda que* la fotografía _ha _sido algo importante.

*Él no duda que* la fotografía _haya_ sido algo importante.

¿Notas alguna diferencia?


----------



## Outsider

Pero esas frases tienen una estructura diferente de las de Philippa. Es mejor oír a los nativos.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pero esas frases tienen una estructura diferente de las de Philippa. Es mejor oír a los nativos.


Yo hablo español desde que hablo y te aseguro que en mi dialecto de español en las frases de Philippa se puede usar tanto el subjuntivo como el indicativo.


----------



## Rayines

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I say it can go either way. With the subjuntive, it sounds less direct, less certain, and thus more polite.
> 
> *No es una opinión que yo comparto.*
> 
> I don't share this opinion.
> 
> *No es una opinión que yo comparta.*
> 
> I might not share this opinion.
> 
> (I really don't but don't want to flat-out say it because it might seem too harsh and especially if you feel stronlgy about it)


Comparto la explicación de Residente. (¡Hola Philippa!). No podría haberlo dicho mejor. Más radical en el primer caso (es equivalente a decir: "Yo, a esta opinión, no la comparto"), más abierto en el segundo.


----------



## jester.

@Residente: Deberías indicar tu lengua materna en tu perfil.

Me parece extraño empezar el subjuntivo aquí, según las reglas que aprendí (Philippa las aprendió también, presumo), pero sé bien que hay tantas excepciones de estas reglas, es a veces un poco intimidatorio 

Por supuesto confío en la opinión del nativo...


----------



## jmx

_Esta es una opinión que yo comparto.  _
_Esta es una opinión que yo comparta.  _

Fact, I share the opinion, therefore indicative.

_Esta no es una opinión que yo comparta.  _
_Esta no es una opinión que yo comparto.  _
 
Not a fact, and as I must build an affirmative verb, it must be subjunctive, because the negation is in the *previous* verb.

_Esta no es una opinión que yo comparta = Esta es una opinión que yo no comparto. _


----------



## Residente Calle 13

jmartins said:
			
		

> _Esta no es una opinión que yo comparta.  _
> _Esta no es una opinión que yo comparto.  _
> 
> *Not a fact*, and as I must build an affirmative verb, it must be subjunctive, because the negation is in the *previous* verb.



But it is *a* fact: the fact is that I don't share that opinion.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

j3st3r said:
			
		

> @Residente: Deberías indicar tu lengua materna en tu perfil.
> 
> Me parece extraño empezar el subjuntivo aquí, según las reglas que aprendí (Philippa las aprendió también, presumo), pero sé bien que hay tantas excepciones de estas reglas, es a veces un poco intimidatorio
> 
> Por supuesto confío en la opinión del nativo...


No me gusta poner algo en mi perfil que ni yo mismo comprendo. La verdad es que no comprendo lo que quiere decir "native speaker" así es que no pongo ningún idioma. 

Yo lo veo de esta manera (con verbos distintos para comprobar si en verdad la regla es buena y para variar) :


1- España ya *no es un país que está* a la cola.

http://tachnovation.blogspot.com/2005_01_01_tachnovation_archive.html


2- Nicaragua *no es un país que esté* en la mejor situación para que se nos imponga  ese tipo de medida...

http://www.aciprensa.com/notic2002/agosto/notic1620.htm


La primera frase es más directa y la segundo la es menos.

¿Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## Outsider

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> But it is *a* fact: the fact is that I don't share that opinion.


In other words, the content of the opinion is not a fact, to you.


----------



## aleCcowaN

jmartins explained it very well in the previous post

Think about this too:

What is your name? (a bit rude) ¿Cuál es su nombre?
What was your name? (more polite) ¿Cuál era su nombre?
I love to = me encanta
I'd love to = me encantaría
Sígame, por favor (polite)
Si el Señor me sigue (more polite)
Si el Señor me siguiera (even more polite)

In English past or conditional = politeness
In Spanish past, conditional, subjunctive = politeness

Did try someone to answer what Residente Calle 13 post? I think the answer carries very important information about diferent uses of subjunctive

PD: I see tons of people going crazy about subjuctive throughout the forum. ¡No es para menos  ! Congratulations on your effort. ¡Están teniendo éxito!


----------



## jmx

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> But it is *a* fact: the fact is that I don't share that opinion.


The fact is in the first verb "no es", indicative. But the second verb *by itself* is not a fact, that's why it's subjunctive.

Esta no es una opinión que yo comparta. = Esta no es una opinión. + Yo comparto la opinión.


----------



## Outsider

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero esas frases tienen una estructura diferente de las de Philippa. Es mejor oír a los nativos.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo hablo español desde que hablo y te aseguro que en mi dialecto de español en las frases de Philippa se puede usar tanto el subjuntivo como el indicativo.
Click to expand...

Por supuesto, no quería insinuar que su respuesta no fuera válida. Apenas buscaba más opiniones.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

jmartins said:
			
		

> The fact is in the first verb "no es", indicative. But the second verb *by itself* is not a fact, that's why it's subjunctive.
> 
> Esta no es una opinión que yo comparta. = Esta no es una opinión. + Yo comparto la opinión.



Sigo sin comprender lo que estás tratando de decirme (y no dudo que la culpa *es/sea* mía).

¿Son posibles estas frases?

No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hablo*.

No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*.

Si no tiene nada que ver, olvídalo. Pero yo lo veo de esa manera. A lo mejor se trata de una pequeña diferencia dialectal pero también puede ser que simplemente  *esté/estoy* equivocado.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Outsider said:
			
		

> *Sólo* buscaba más opiniones.


You and I both!


----------



## aleCcowaN

España ya *no es un país que está* a la cola.
(Es un hecho universalmente compartido / Yo lo sé, tú lo sabes. / Yo lo pienso y tú también / No importa el criterio utilizado para medirlo, todos coinciden en este hecho)

España ya *no es un país que esté* a la cola.
(Es lo que yo pienso / La mayoría de los criterios coinciden en ello, pero algunos no / Todos los criterios coinciden pero allí justito, en el límite / Yo lo sé, muchos lo saben, pero te lo estoy informando a tí que no lo sabes)

Nicaragua *no es un país que esté* en la mejor situación para que se nos imponga ese tipo de medida... (Ídem anterior + / no lo está, pero lo estuvo y lo estará / nunca lo estuvo pero pudiera estarlo en el futuro / Nicaragua es una nobilísima nación y no podemos estar hablando de sus "debilidades" como si fueran permanentes, su culpa, o que no tienen lo necesario para encontrar la solución ----> politeness, en el sentido del más amplio respeto por los otros)

Me niego a escribir "Nicaragua *no es un país que es*á* en la mejor situación para que se nos imponga ese tipo de medida" Quién soy yo para hacer semejantes afirmaciones categóricas sobre una nación. A lo sumo, que lo diga un nicaragüense en un contexto de crítica constructiva.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Sigo sin comprender lo que estás tratando de decirme (y no dudo que la culpa *es/sea* mía).
> 
> ¿Son posibles estas frases?
> 
> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hablo*.
> 
> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*.
> 
> Si no tiene nada que ver, olvídalo. Pero yo lo veo de esa manera. A lo mejor se trata de una pequeña diferencia dialectal pero también puede ser que simplemente *esté/estoy* equivocado.


 
Ambas son posibles

No quiero hacer una neogramática porque no tengo autoridad suficiente, pero todos saben la diferencia entre ser y estar, que no la tiene el inglés, francés, alemán y muchas otras lenguas. Bueno, no hago una afirmación, sólo es para que piensen, para que perciban, para que dejen que su mente juegue

indicativo (el "ser" de cada verbo)
subjuntivo (el "estar" de cada verbo)

subjuntivo : expresar opiniones, que sólo deben ser categóricas cuando estén bien justificadas o sea un hecho ampliamente compartido(indicativo entonces)

subjuntivo : expresar dudas. Si dudo, ¿cómo voy a ser categórico?

subjuntivo : expresar deseos. Si no estoy seguro que se me conced*an*

subjuntivo : expresar creencias. ¿porqué los demás deben creer lo mismo que yo?

subjuntivo : expresar información de la que *yo* estoy seguro (es lo mismo que creer) pero que no puedo imponer a los demás, pues los debo respetar, los debo primero convencer

Residente de Calle 13, tu has planteado algo muy importante con el *ha / haya *¿porqué no lo respondes tú mismo? en la respuesta está la clave de toda la discusión


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Thanks again, aleCcowaN.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Residente de Calle 13, tu has planteado algo muy importante con el *ha / haya *¿porqué no lo respondes tú mismo? en la respuesta está la clave de toda la discusión



*Juan no duda que* la fotografía _ha _sido algo importante.

*Pedro no duda que* la fotografía _haya_ sido algo importante.

Para mí, es como dijiste vos. Creo que Juan está más seguro sobre la importancia de la fotografía.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Juan no duda que* la fotografía _ha _sido algo importante.

Juan no duda que la fotografía ha sido algo importante, dada la repercusión que tuvo, pues salió publicada en varios diarios importantes y la gente lo paraba por la calle para felicitarlo. Hasta recibió mails desde Burkina Faso encomiando su trabajo. HA SIDO IMPORTANTE PARA TODOS, SIN DUDA

*Pedro no duda que* la fotografía _haya_ sido algo importante.

Pedro no duda que la fotografía haya sido algo importante, porque recibió algunas repercusiones, un diario la publicó en la página 289bis, un par de gentes lo paró en la calle y le hicieron comentarios, y en los cursos de fotografía de la ciudad la matrícula aumentó un 12%, pues algunos nuevos alumnos dijeron que la fotografía de Pedro los había inspirado. HA SIDO IMPORTANTE PARA ALGUNOS / LA IMPORTANCIA DE LA FOTOGRAFÍA EN EL AUMENTO DE LA MATRÍCULA SE SOSPECHA PERO ESTÁ LEJOS DE SER PROBADA.

Infinitivo: es categórico "Los leones comen carne ¿y qué van a comer?¿fresas?"

Subjuntivo: lo que no es categórico; puede cambiar; condiciona pero no define; no está probado; está abierto a mutaciones futuras; otros hechos pueden modificar; surge de los sentimientos, y tú sabes cómo son los sentimientos; surge de las sensaciones y percepciones, y tú sabes lo SUBJETIVAS que son; lo que quiere ser amable y respetuoso; lo que no quiere forzar; lo que quiere convencer y no vencer

Ejemplos:
Me engañaste, y voy a hacerte un juicio
Siento como que me hubieras engañado *¿Fue así?* Me dolió mucho. *Te lo aseguro*


----------



## aleCcowaN

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> PD: I see tons of people going crazy about subjuctive throughout the forum. ¡No es para menos  ! Congratulations on your effort. ¡Están teniendo éxito!


 
 I didn't want to be sarcastic! I didn't mean "están teniendo éxito (en volverse locos y volver a otros locos)". I just wanted to say "you're succeding learning Spanish subjunctive"  Why I do not read carefully before pressing submit reply? mbrs.d . .. .rrkddd. ...


----------



## Philippa

Mmmm, very interesting. Thank you all. I always knew that someday I'd ask the subjunctive question that has a vague answer, rather than being an example of a new (for me) rule. 

He entendido las explicaciones en este hilo, pero lo que me preocupa es que en ésta no es una opinión que yo comparta y España ya no es un país que está/esté a la cola no haya nada que implique que deba usar el subjuntivo (deseo, duda etc.) pero en Juan no duda que la fotografía ha/haya sido algo importante, 'no duda que' deba usar el indicativo porque es como 'creo que' y 'pienso que'. Como no hay regla obvia para los primeros ejemplos, estoy contenta de que puedan llevar tanto el subjuntivo como el indicativo, pero no me gusta que digáis que se puede ultilizar los dos en un caso 'claro' como 'no duda que'. ¿Me entendéis?

And there are loads of _lovely_ subjunctives in that, should they really all be there?!!  
Gracias y saludos
Philippa


----------



## aleCcowaN

Philippa, pusiste bien todos los subjuntivos. ¡Eso es lo importante!

Sólo dos aclaraciones _light_ (pues el tema puede llegar a ser pesadísimo)

1- No tener duda, es NO tenerla, luego indicativo

2- Que se puedan usar las dos formas no implica que sean indistintas, sino que puedes ser más precisa o menos precisa en tus oraciones. Todo depende de la interpretación del que te escucha, y generalmente en casi todos los diálogos de la vida no es fundamental ser muy preciso.

A tí, y a todos los que estudian castellano, todos avanzados y muy avanzados, por lo que veo, les deseo que puedan abrazar con cariño el subjuntivo y usarlo con toda naturalidad, ya que se trata de un aspecto psicológico grabado a fuego en los pueblos de habla hispana.

Todos conocen esto de los "clics" al aprender un idioma. Uno intenta, intenta, se esfuerza, y no entiende, no lo tiene, se confunde, no le sale automáticamente, hasta que el día menos pensado llega el ¡CLIC! todo se hace claro y fluye como por arte de magia. Bueno, veo que todos lo están haciendo o a punto de hacerlo, y es importante, ¿porqué?, porque este es un clic que los va a convertir en hablantes de español por derecho propio; van a poder decir "el español es también nuestro idioma" (vuestro, mío y de todos quienes participamos aquí y lo tenemos como lengua materna)

Adelante, y quedo a vuestra disposición


----------



## Camui

No puede decir porque se dice así pero  puedo escribir ejemplos de construcciones similares

ésta no es una opinión que yo comparta  --- yo comparto  
la vida no es algo que me guste ---- gusta 
el arroz no es algo que coma
las ciudades no son un lugar que aprecie


----------



## lazarus1907

Si a alguien le interesa mi opinión, no creo que estas frases sean erróneas:_Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparto
La vida no es algo que me gusta_​Tal y como están escritas, las opiniones y gustos son consideradas factuales, y por tanto, han sido considerados a priori, independientemente de lo que el interlocutor pretenda argumentar. En subjuntivo los juicios se considerarían según las circunstancias, hay una incertidumbre humilde y educada en cuanto a la resolución; o sea, son percepciones o abstracciones mentales, no opiniones categóricas, intransigentes o dogmáticas. Por eso son más comunes.

Otra cosa distinta sería:_Creo que Juan viene hoy.
No creo que Juan viene hoy. _*X*​En este caso la frase "No creo que Juan viene hoy" no tiene sentido, dado que tal pensamiento no existe de por sí en tu propia cabeza. Por eso se usa el subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Excelente manera de ponerlo, Lazarus1907

Pero, ¿podría alguien traducirlo al inglés para que quienes no están super-avanzados puedan entenderlo en su lengua? Creo que sería de tremenda utilidad para quienes ya están avanzados y necesitan algo para que la cosa "les cierre"

Si yo *supiera* bien inglés, lo *traduciría  *


----------



## Sidd

My two cents:



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> _Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparto _
> _La vida no es algo que me gusta La vida no me gusta, La vida no es algo que me guste  _


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Si a alguien le interesa mi opinión, no creo que estas frases sean erróneas:_Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparto
> La vida no es algo que me gusta_​Tal y como están escritas, las opiniones y gustos son consideradas factuales, y por tanto, han sido considerados a priori, independientemente de lo que el interlocutor pretenda argumentar. En subjuntivo los juicios se considerarían según las circunstancias, hay una incertidumbre humilde y educada en cuanto a la resolución; o sea, son percepciones o abstracciones mentales, no opiniones categóricas, intransigentes o dogmáticas. Por eso son más comunes.
> 
> Otra cosa distinta sería:_Creo que Juan viene hoy.
> No creo que Juan viene hoy. _*X*​En este caso la frase "No creo que Juan viene hoy" no tiene sentido, dado que tal pensamiento no existe de por sí en tu propia cabeza. Por eso se usa el subjuntivo.


I really want to thank you for this post. I think it's the one post that has helped me the most in my understanding of the subjunctive. Actually, to me, it's the most useful thing I have read about it ever.

I used to think, until I read this, that the subjunctive was about the future or used, like the future, in cases of uncertainty in the way "Se habrá comido todas esas naranjas?" marks doubt.

However, your example shows that even though "viene" can describe a future event, you can't use it for a projection in "No creo que Juan viene* hoy." If the case were that the subjunctive only implies future events then you ought to be able to substitute the subjunctive with "viene" in that sentence but you can't.

"Thanks" somehow doesn't seem to be enough to express my gratitude.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I really want to thank you [Lazarus1907]for this post. I think it's the one post that has helped me the most in my understanding of the subjunctive. ...
> 
> I used to think, ....
> 
> However, your example shows ....
> 
> "Thanks" somehow doesn't seem to be enough to express my gratitude.


 
Esto es lo que llamé más arriba "que te haga CLIC"  
¡Excelente ambos!


----------



## Silvia Girón

Soy hispanohablante de origen así que es difícil explicar la gramática de tu propio idioma, tanto como de uno extranjero.  En realidad una fórmula que a mí me funciona es la conjugación:  en indicativo es yo comparto, tú compartes.... etc.  Mientras que en subjuntivo casi siempre va antecedido de la palabra "que" y la terminación del verbo es distinta, da sensación de duda, no es tan radical como en infinitivo,  es decir, que yo comparta, que tú compartas, que él comparta, etc. 

Algo similar sucedería en inglés,  I don't share, you don't share, etc. vrs. that won't shared or something like that!


----------



## San

I basically agree with jmartins and Outsider, but I will try to explain what those sentences means for me:

1) Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparto.

There is one opinion that I share, maybe more than one, but I'm now thinking in a specific one. This opinion I share is not that opinion we are talking about.

2) Ésta no es la opinión que yo comparto.

Nearly the same, but now I share one and only one opinion. Anyway it is not the opinion in question.

3) No comparto esta opinión

That's clear. I'm criticising this opinion and not saying any word about my own opinions. Maybe I don't share any opinion

4) Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparta.

This is the polite way for the above sentence. Why polite? Because I'm focused on my own opinions and not in your stupid opinion, as if it was my fault that among all my opinions, there isn't yours. Still more polite: "no es una opinión que yo pueda compartir", it's not that I didn't wont share it, it's that I'm incapacitated.

Why subjuntivo? Because I'm talking about the opinions you and me could share in a hypothetical way. Perhaps there isn't really any o them, but because it's hypothetical, it's open, as if we were looking for opinions you and me would share, even we could finish sharing an opnion which neither you nor I have at present. That's the difference between this two sentences:

Busquemos una opinion que tú y yo compartamos
Busquemos una opinión que tú y yo compartimos

5) Ésta no es de las opiniones que yo comparto.

Similar than above, but now there are indeed several opinions I share.


----------



## Rebis

No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hablo*.

No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*. - No suena bien, intuitivamente.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Rebis said:
			
		

> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hablo*.
> 
> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*. - No suena bien, intuitivamente.



Me suenan bien ambas. Intuitivamente.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rebis said:
			
		

> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hablo*.
> 
> No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*. - No suena bien, intuitivamente.


 
Las dos son correctas

La segunda puede ser
1- una forma cortés de la primera (no se quiere ser tajante)
2- una forma cortés de la primera (se quiere ser tajante pero no majadero)
ejemplo:
-¡Dale/Ándale! ¡Escucha con nosotros una canción en alemán! (te insisten muchas veces)
- ¡Pero que no! No me gusta escuchar canciones en idiomas que yo no *hable*
3- la manifestación de que el futuro no está escrito. O puede ser que en el futuro cambie de opinión y escuche canciones en idiomas que no hable (o sea, no hablo en ese momento incierto del futuro que es a su vez incierto de alli el "que no hable" nuevamente). O, como en el diálogo anterior, haga un _crash course_ de alemán y escuche con ellos la canción en la que tanto insisten.

En conclusión
a- las dos son correctas en sus respectivos contextos
b- los diálogos cotidianos hacen que sea más utilizada la segunda
c- por lo tanto, viendo las dos frases sueltas, a los hispanoparlantes *nos suena intuitivamente más natural la segunda que la primera*


----------



## Philippa

Hi Lazarus!
I'm going to have a go at translating your much praised post (thank you for it!!), and from it I guess you will be able to see whether I've understood your point or not: (I would have tried to translate it sooner, but I'm a bit scared of the 'a priori'!!)


			
				lazarus said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in my opinion, I don't think these phrases are wrong:_Ésta no es una opinión que yo comparto
> La vida no es algo que me gusta_​As they are written here, the opinions and tastes are considered to be factual and so have been considered by themselves, independent of what the speaker is trying to argue.
> In the subjunctive, the opinions would be considered according to the circumstances, there is a humble and polite uncertainty about the conclusion. That's to say they are perceptions or mental concepts and not absolute, inflexible or dogmatic opinions.
> A different thing is:_Creo que Juan viene hoy.
> No creo que Juan viene hoy. _*X*​In this case the phrase "No creo que Juan viene hoy" doesn't make sense given that, that thought doesn't exist by itself in your own head. This is why the subjunctive is used.


 Okay, let me see whether I've got this.....if I've got an opinion on something, my opinion 'lives' in my mind and really when I say it I should put it in the subjunctive, because it's only my opinion. If I use the indicative then I'm being much more forceful, making it seem like a fact. Isn't it still my opinion that Juan isn't coming today? If I try to put this in the indicative, then.... Hmmm, I'm not sure I do get it. Why doesn't this opinion live by itself in my head? Why can't I make this opinion seem like a fact by putting it in the indicative? What about if I say 'Creo que Juan no viene hoy'? Is that correct? Where does it fit into all this, am I making my opinion more like a fact?
Help!!
Saludos y muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda
Philippa


----------



## Inés06

Creo que Juan no viene hoy  
No creo que Juan viene hoy 
No creo que Juan venga hoy


----------



## San

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Lazarus!
> I'm going to have a go at translating your much praised post (thank you for it!!), and from it I guess you will be able to see whether I've understood your point or not: (I would have tried to translate it sooner, but I'm a bit scared of the 'a priori'!!)
> 
> Okay, let me see whether I've got this.....if I've got an opinion on something, my opinion 'lives' in my mind and really when I say it I should put it in the subjunctive, because it's only my opinion. If I use the indicative then I'm being much more forceful, making it seem like a fact. Isn't it still my opinion that Juan isn't coming today? If I try to put this in the indicative, then.... Hmmm, I'm not sure I do get it. Why doesn't this opinion live by itself in my head? Why can't I make this opinion seem like a fact by putting it in the indicative? What about if I say 'Creo que Juan no viene hoy'? Is that correct? Where does it fit into all this, am I making my opinion more like a fact?
> Help!!
> Saludos y muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda
> Philippa


Hello,
yes, you can use the indicativo mode to express your opinion, and you can deny other opinion directly, by putting the main verb into negative:

Creo que Juan *viene* hoy. -- Pues yo creo que *no viene.

*But you must be careful with other polite, not direct forms of  negative sentences.

No es que X
No es Y
No creo que Z
No pienso que ...
No es justo que ...

X, Y, etc, are things that don't exist, or facts that didn't happened, or thoughts that I don't think. If they are subordinate clauses, then it will sound very odd if the verb is in indicativo, as "esa no es *una* opinión que yo comparto" sounded for some people here. The only way it makes sense to me is if the article "una" isn't "esa" but another opinion of mine, a opinion that I indeed share (indicativo)

Anyway I can't say that's grammatically correct or incorrect, cause I don't know, but it's appear strange to me putting a sentence in indicativo, even if it was a clause and then try to deny it in the same sentence. This is a sort of double negation problem. "No tengo nada", in Spanish you need two negations. "No es que piense" makes two negations, but "No es que pienso" only one, like "No tengo algo". Perhaps it was useful thinking the subjuntivo in this case like a sort of negation, at the sense we are talking about something that doesn't reach the status of a fact.

Some examples:

No es que sea oscuro, es que está sucio.
No es que no lo comparta, es que tendríamos que matizarlo un poco.
Esa no es una cualidad que me adorne.
Esa no es una cosa que yo tenga en casa.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Philippa said:
			
		

> Isn't it still my opinion that Juan isn't coming today? If I try to put this in the indicative, then.... Hmmm, I'm not sure I do get it. Why doesn't this opinion live by itself in my head? Why can't I make this opinion seem like a fact by putting it in the indicative?


 
No creo ....significa que *no* crees. Y si *no* crees ¿esta esa creencia en tu cabeza? Respuesta : Sí ¡No! 

Por eso
Creo que Juan no viene (Está en tu cabeza. Tu lo crees.)
No creo que Juan venga (No está en tu cabeza. Tu no lo crees)


----------



## pepita perez

Cuando la negación precede al "que" de la subordinada ----> Subjuntivo
Ej:  No es una opinión que yo comparta
No parece que vaya a llover
No es que sea la persona más apropiada

Cuando la negación está en la subordinada------> Infinitivo

Ej: Es una opinión que yo no comparto.
     Parece que no va a llover.
     Es que no es la persona más apropiada.


----------



## Philippa

pepita perez said:
			
		

> Cuando la negación está en la subordinada------> Infinitivo indicativo


Gracias Pepita para tu explicación clara y bienvenida a los foros.

AleC, me gusta tu aclaración de las cosas de que no creo. Gracias.

*Thank you *to everyone for your help in this thread. I've certainly understood a bit more. Kind of 'confused but on a higher level'  I wonder whether I'll ever fully understand the subjunctive?!


----------



## mhp

My understanding of this subject is what many have expressed; to reiterate: When the antecedent in an “oración de relativo” is indeterminate or nonexistent, subjective mood is used:

  No hay aquí quien viva
  Hay pocas personas que hagan paella como yo
  Esto no es algo que me guste
  Caiga quien caiga, lo haré

  I naturally accept the word of the native speakers who have given examples to the contrary, but take especial heed of those who have said that it sounds “strange”.


----------



## Rayines

> No hay aquí quien viva
> Hay pocas personas que hagan paella como yo
> Esto no es algo que me guste
> Caiga quien caiga, lo haré


Hola mhp!: de estos subjuntivos, hay algunos que lo son más que otros (chistecito) me refiero a lo siguiente:
De las 4 oraciones, la 1ra. y la 4ta. ("caiga quien caiga" es una expresión ya hecha) llevan necesariamente subjuntivo. La 2da., puede llevar indicativo: "Hay pocas personas que hacen paella como yo" (es una afirmación categórica). Y la 3ra.....bueno, también -yo- la podría decir en indicativo: "Esto no es algo que me gusta" >>>>= "Esto no me gusta" (bueno, pero volvemos un poco al comienzo no?: "Esto no es algo que yo comparto", que también lo diría). Sin ánimo de polemizar, claro....


----------



## Rebis

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hola mhp!: de estos subjuntivos, hay algunos que lo son más que otros (chistecito) me refiero a lo siguiente:
> De las 4 oraciones, la 1ra. y la 4ta. ("caiga quien caiga" es una expresión ya hecha) llevan necesariamente subjuntivo. La 2da., puede llevar indicativo: "Hay pocas personas que hacen paella como yo" (es una afirmación categórica). Y la 3ra.....bueno, también -yo- la podría decir en indicativo: "Esto no es algo que me gusta" >>>>= "Esto no me gusta" (bueno, pero volvemos un poco al comienzo no?: "Esto no es algo que yo comparto", que también lo diría). Sin ánimo de polemizar, claro....


No estoy deacuerdo.
_*Poca gente hace paella como yo*,_ es correcta, pero
_*hay poca gente que hace paella como yo*_ es incorrecta. Es necesario el subjuntivo.
_*Esto no me gusta*_ es correcta pero
_*esto no es algo que me gusta*_ <-- incorrecta.


----------



## Rayines

> He leído las explicaciones en este foro sobre el uso del modo indicativo cuando el antecedente está negado pero la verdad es que no las comprendo bien…ojalá un día…


Quédate tranquilo, que la RAE te dio la razón, y, aunque sin explicaciones, para mí da más o menos por cerrado este debate. Va subjuntivo y punto....Ah! (y en otro lugar, no me acuerdo dónde, dijiste algo de un caballo, al decir que era mejor escuchar al caballo que a una polvorienta gramática, o algo así?)....¿El caballo era yo, jajajjajj?....No importa, te lo perdono, porque en toda esta discusión tenías razón!


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:
			
		

> Quédate tranquilo, que la RAE te dio la razón, y, aunque sin explicaciones, para mí da más o menos por cerrado este debate. Va subjuntivo y punto....Ah! (y en otro lugar, no me acuerdo dónde, dijiste algo de un caballo, al decir que era mejor escuchar al caballo que a una polvorienta gramática, o algo así?)....¿El caballo era yo, jajajjajj?....No importa, te lo perdono, porque en toda esta discusión tenías razón!


Jajaja, no Inés, te aseguro que nunca te he llamado un caballo 

«to hear something from the horse’s mouth» es una frase hecha en inglés que no tiene ninguna connotación negativa y que quiere decir «ir a la fuente para descubrir la verdad». Te estaba halagando en el mejor sentido de la palabra, de todos modos me alegro que me lo hayas perdonado 

--el origen de esta frase--
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/336400.html


----------

